# Mode 0 tutorial



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

I have read several long threads on setting up Mode 0 and theres seem to be various add ons and possible extras to do. The question is does someone has a foolproof guide they can point me to that does everything necessary plus the extras (eg RGB tweak)?

thanks


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

This is what I did (I think, long time ago now).

Make sure the "save disk space" option is on in the TiVo setup pages.

Add LJ's fix:-


blindlemon said:


> And don't forget to install LJ's fixed fpga file from here (unless you like a big green line down the side of your screen )


Change the following in TiVoWeb -> Resource Editor -> Bitrates as per the attached picture

This is for FreeView, Sky and cable are a different set. Once editted you have to reboot for it to work.

FTP iisetw to your bin directory and add the following to rc.sysinit.author (or use Sandertons startup editor for TiVoWeb).


```
# 0x38 21 = RGB input luminance, 0x39 20 = RGB input colour
(sleep 40; /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 20) &
```
You might want to mess with different values instead of 21 and 20 to see what works for you.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

And don't forget to install LJ's fixed fpga file from here (unless you like a big green line down the side of your screen )


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

I tried the mode 0 stuff and didn't notice an improvement, so I reverted back to the original fpga file.

However my picture quality now appears extremely pixelated (using Best).  
Could someone post what all the default Resource bitrates should be as I have the feeling this is where I have broken it.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Defaults for "best" are:


```
# RecordQualityHigh
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 5 75] 
   # RecordQualityMedium
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 6 40] 
   

   # DBSBestVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 8 5960000] 
   # DBSBestMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 9 5960000] 
   # DBSBestResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 10 4] 
   # DBSHighVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 16 3660000] 
   # DBSHighMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 17 3660000] 
   # DBSHighResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 18 2] 
   # DBSMediumVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 24 2760000] 
   # DBSMediumMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 25 2760000] 
   # DBSMediumResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 26 1] 
   # DBSBasicVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 32 1700000] 
   # DBSBasicMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 33 1700000] 
   # DBSBasicResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 34 1] 

   # CATVBestVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 40 5960000] 
   # CATVBestMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 41 5960000] 
   # CATVBestResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 42 2] 
   # CATVHighVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 48 3660000] 
   # CATVHighMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 49 3660000] 
   # CATVHighResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 50 2] 
   # CATVMediumVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 56 2760000] 
   # CATVMediumMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 57 2760000] 
   # CATVMediumResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 58 1] 
   # CATVBasicVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 64 1700000] 
   # CATVBasicMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 65 1700000] 
   # CATVBasicResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 66 1] 

   # RooftopBestVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 72 5960000] 
   # RooftopBestMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 73 5960000] 
   # RooftopBestResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 74 2] 
   # RooftopHighVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 80 3660000] 
   # RooftopHighMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 81 3660000] 
   # RooftopHighResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 82 2] 
   # RooftopMediumVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 88 2760000] 
   # RooftopMediumMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 89 2760000] 
   # RooftopMediumResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 90 1] 
   # RooftopBasicVBRBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 96 1700000] 
   # RooftopBasicMaxBitrate
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 97 1700000] 
   # RooftopBasicResolution
   set result [ResSetStringResourceValue 17 98 1]
```


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

Ian_m said:


> Change the following in TiVoWeb -> Resource Editor -> Bitrates as per the attached picture
> 
> This is for FreeView, Sky and cable are a different set. Once editted you have to reboot for it to work.


What are the recommended bit rates for someone on NTL Digital Cable?

Regards,
Richard


----------



## SJBrooks (Apr 24, 2004)

Is there anyway to do this without Cachecard or Tivoweb, just from bash prompt?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I don't see why it couldn't be done via a serial link. 

However, you can't do it, AFAIK, by putting the TiVo drive in a PC as the setting of the bitrates requires the TiVo database to be running.


----------



## SJBrooks (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks blindlemon , that tip has probably saved me a lot of wasted time


----------

